# e-budo



## jeffbeish (May 15, 2002)

Well, I visited that e-budo forum and registered.  Then I attempted to post a reply and was denied access several times.  Guess I am not politically correct-uah-mundo over there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 15, 2002)

Did you respond to the verification email they sent?  I've had no problems posting/replying there.  I'd contact their admin and ask what went fhoom on ya.

:asian:


----------



## jeffbeish (May 15, 2002)

I did what the prompts said to do and replied to the email q.  Will go back and see what's up.


----------

